# ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش



## @دانه الدنيا@ (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله​ 


​ 
اكياس بلاستيك حجم صغير رووعه​ 


​ 
اكياس عبايات تتحمل اوزان ثقيله جدا​ 


​ 
شيالات اطفال منوعه الحبه ب 7 ريال​ 


​ 
بجايم بناتي خامتها قطن​ 


​ 



​ 
بلايز بناتي الحبه ب 5 ريال​ 


​ 
بدل ولادي الحبه ب 8 ريال​ 


​ 
قبع بناتي شتووي حياكه يدويه روعه ع اللبس ب 8 ريال​ 


​ 
شالات رقبه نساائيه 
مجانا مع الطلبيه كاامله​


----------



## وردة الجوري (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

موفقه بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جوو الرياض (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

روعه داااانه ..مووفقه...


----------



## ريماس (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

مووووووووووووووووووووووفقه


----------



## tjarksa (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

الله يوفقك دانه .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

حيااااااااكم شرفتم متجري


----------



## sharm1000 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

يا ريت تفاصيل علي الخاص بالصور و الاسعار


----------



## اسرار الطبيعه (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

موووووووووووووفقه يالغلا روعه


----------



## ام الجميع (9 يناير 2012)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

موفقة ان شاء الله لوسمحت بكم درزن اكياس العبايات


----------



## تاج الجوري (16 فبراير 2012)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

مووووووووفقه


----------



## وردة العشاق (12 مايو 2012)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

نفس السؤال بكم درزن كيس العبايات


----------



## ام ماريه (3 مارس 2013)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

هل مازالت الاغراض وكم الاسعار؟؟


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (4 مارس 2013)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

غالبها انتهى والله 
حددوا طلباتكم واشوفها لكم


----------



## مسك (12 أبريل 2013)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

بالتوفيق كيف اشتري منك أبي بالتفصيل الصور والسعر لو سمحتي


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (12 أبريل 2013)

*رد: ملابس تصفيييه ببلاش*

تواصلي واتس ٠٥٠٩٠٠٠٩٦٦


----------

